# Info wanted Hymer S520 1998



## Kaletzky

Hi All

Have just bought a Hymer S520, 1998 model. Its clean and tidy and low mileage and think I'll likeit lot, very different from my Euramobil 770!!! Certainly shouldn't find its too big for any campsites 

Im new to Hymer so would welcome any tips, comments or info youthink might help me, however mundane you think it is!!

Also, would like to know moe about the chassis, I know its Merc Sprinter, has the 5 cylinder auto but beyond that dont know model designation or anything for spare parts etc. All manuas are in German (although its RHD)

Thanks in anticipation folks......

(Mod Note. Not sure why this is in "Satellite TV", but will move it so you may get more relevant replies.)


----------



## teal

Having had the same model in 1998 we found it a great unit. Problems we solved were boiler gunging up , found it was the connector into the boiler, no big deal.Table sliding out cured it with something but cannot remember how.Had water leak on the fresh water tank side , this took about a week to solve took tank out but it was sound , cutting long story short it was a connector in the bathroom under the vanity unit, Hymer wanted £1000 to take it all out but solved it by going through floor under the unit , Hymer sent foc connector so cost nothing to repair.Overall wished we had kept it what a lovely van, travelled all over Italy on last trip. Lucky you


----------



## vicdicdoc

Try these for all Hymer info & advice
http://www.friendlyhippo.co.uk/hymerdirect/aboutus.html


----------



## Kaletzky

Brill folks, thanks! 

It was in that thread due to my stupidity by the way :?


----------



## jonsax

Mines a 1996 and its on a 312 chassis the weak point is lower suspension ball joint wearing out after 50thousand miles or so apart from that very good machine ,have fun.


----------



## AlanVal

Hi there,
Bought an S 520 last year 1998 RHD with only 21400 miles on clock .
Lots of small problems with it ,no blame on Hymer only on dealership I bought it from ,however got all replacement parts from Hymer Blackpool [and dealer paid for them] quoting Hymer number and Reg number. I found them very helpful.
I had a leak in fresh water system and found that it appeared to have been left during winter and froze cracking the plastic manifold got a replacement brass one and refitted it myself and now fine,
I fitted a Battery Master but it did not like it and later found out that charging unit charges both vehicle and leisure battery[A little knowledge.......]
I e mailed Hymer in Germany and they replied with a link to download whole habitatin manual about 120 pages.
Good reading if you are new to Hymers .
I am Just back from Portugal round trip of 6600 miles and no problems with merc engine so far.
Alan


----------



## Kaletzky

*Thanks Alan, do you still have the link for the habitation m*

Thanks Alan, do you still have the link for the habitation manual? Mines is all in German!


----------



## GypsyRose

We have owned an S520 for over 10 years!! LHD, diesel, Merc chassis....the very fact that we have owned it for so long should tell you something!!  

It was brought over from Belgium and although it had been looked after mechanically, the remainder left a lot to be desired. :roll: 
However, with a lot of TLC etc it has been a truly wonderful MH. Ours is 1996. We spend months travelling the continent and forever popping away for the odd week or w/e away. It is easy to park even in towns, good for country lanes etc!! 

Anything specific you wish to know, we will try our best to help. Ana x


----------



## AlanVal

Hi not sure but i think she e-mailed Hymer at Bad waldsee Germany and they e-mailed a manuel to her ...

.http://www.hymer.com/cms/en/company/contact.html

Try this link .


----------



## Kaletzky

Had the van a bit longer now and am getting to know it a lot better, what a great van. It has more lounging space than my old Activa770HS!! 

A bit under powered and the driving position is poor but cant fault it apart from that.

Thanks for all your posts


----------



## AlanVal

Hi did you get the manual ,we have it on the pc and could e-mail it to you if you hav`nt managed to get it.Lot of pages .. 
We had a clip off steering wheel fitted two weeks ago much more space when the seat is back ,and airide suspension fitted at the Northern Motorhome show lifted the back up a bit but not swaying side to side now nearly as much..especially on the motorway when big vehicles overtake.Also will be good in Spain/Portugal on some of the high winding roads...We love the s520 ... 

Val


----------



## Tanex

*manual for a S520 Hymer wtd*

Just this week i had my son pick up a S520I bought (almost unseen) and driven back to UK from Germany. It went rather well. There is a bit of sorting to do and would love an ENGLISH manual for it in any form at all. We are new at this and dont even know where the leisure battery is or if it has one. Surely it does. 
The upholstry is a bit of a fright. Dont know if I will get used to it.


----------

